# Looking for a 1 ton dump



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Need a 4X4 Chevy 1 ton dually dump in the MD/DC/VA area. Anyone got one?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

have you read truck trader or heavy equipment trader i dont if they have an online site but i think they cover a broad range of states


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

They sure do have a website... I look through it quite often...
http://www.traderonline.com/


----------

